
How to create persistent website? - kwikiel
I would love to pay some fixed amount of dollars to have some website hosted into practically eternity.<p>Is this actually possible or viable? I know that there are some solutions like IPFS or just inserting metadata into blockchain but I&#x27;m looking into something that will just work.
======
ohiovr
If I were faced with this problem I would, if money allows, a trust fund that
used treasury bill interest for expenses, and a non profit corporation run it.

That won’t really work forever. The best bet has aways been interesting
information is saved longer than non interesting all by itself.

Carving a website in stone...

~~~
zxcmx
Yeah, have kicked this idea around before; “everstore”. The cost would
initially be ridiculous, on the order of say $100/gb or $200/gb to have data
stored “forever”. The interest on the money paid plus lowering cost of storage
mean that you really only have to get past the first 10 years after which
storage is anticipated to be more or less free.

The hard part is _governance_ of the data. Stuff like, dealing with the data
of deceased people, how you structure the trust, access resets (after say 10
years many many people will lose access), etc. Legal issues like laws changing
around legality of content. The technical part is actually quite easy in
comparison.

Trying to ensure the continuance of a human institution seems harder.

